# Need some extra HP!!



## bg72885 (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay, so I'm pretty new to the whole mod idea, but am looking to pick up a few more HP. I have heard that performance air filters can give you a few, and a new cold air intake. any other small things I can do relatively inexpensively that could give me a slight edge?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

bg72885 said:


> Okay, so I'm pretty new to the whole mod idea, but am looking to pick up a few more HP. I have heard that performance air filters can give you a few, and a new cold air intake. any other small things I can do relatively inexpensively that could give me a slight edge?


Getting a Cold Air Intake [ CAI ] makes a decent starting point but you can also get just a performance drop in filter. When it comes to mods, there are a thousand things you can do and only you know how far you want to go with it. You can also get a moderate HP gain just by getting the car tuned. A cold Air Intake and a Tune could net you 20+ HP


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Headers can also get you 20-30 HP with
tune. After that, cam and/or heads replacement
would be the best bang for the buck. Nitrous is another
option. 
Also the horsepower feel is addictive. You may be starting an
expensive, never ending journey.

Larry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

To help you, we need to know your budget, is it a daily driver, do you just want to accel faster, or handling. A car can be made into any machine you need.

Power isn't the most important thing either. If you spin the tires, a stock GTO will beat you. Just remember that.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

How much money are you looking to spend? How much extra power are you looking for? If you drag race about every ten horsepower is about a tenth in the quarter w/o all the other factors.


----------



## carbongto (May 19, 2009)

i would invest in the full exhaust, i did kooks lt's with cats, an SLP LM1 catback with a tune and it made a huge difference in sound and power/tq. shop around if you are on a budget and get used otherwise, i bought new from maryland speed.


----------



## 2slow2flurry-ous (Jul 30, 2009)

I would do headers and a tune. It's the best bang for your buck. The stock catback flows pretty good so it's not a priority. I really doubt a air intake and a tune will give you 20 hp. You can only add so much timing to these cars stock and you can't lean out the fuel mixture too much with stock manifolds and factory cats in place. My volant I had gained like 8 hp. The stock intake is good with just a high flow intake filter in the stock box. A good programmer with a tune through HP tuners and a reputable tuner will yield great results with just long tubes like Pacesetters coated can get the whole system for around $550.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Headers and tune is best bang for your buck like everyone is saying. 

If you want to get a CAI sometime later or at the same time the only thing I would go with is an OTRCAI/Over The Radiator Cold Air Intake... 

You can buy one pre made here known as the Vararam, its relatively new for the 05/06 GTO's but if you search around LS1GTO.com and here you can find some threads backing up the true advantages of an OTRCAI... IMO anything else is just sucking hot air. 

Vararam Cold Air Intake - 2005-2006 Pontiac GTO [VR-GTO] - $299.95$274.95 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!

If your crafty you can also build a much nicer one thanks to Svede and his amazing "DIY OTRCAI" Thread located here...

http://www.gtoforum.com/f38/how-diy-otrcai-warning-56k-18805/?highlight=OTRCAI


----------



## seanrg1116 (Aug 13, 2009)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Also the horsepower feel is addictive. You may be starting an
> expensive, never ending journey.
> 
> Larry


:agree

AMEN!!!!!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Speed is just a question of money: How fast do you want to spend?


----------



## sgarsh2 (Apr 2, 2009)

A cam and headers will get you a great start on any v-8


----------

